
A pair of Australian bridges try to cure concrete cancer - sohkamyung
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2019/10/31/a-pair-of-australian-bridges-try-to-cure-concrete-cancer
======
rs23296008n1
So the bridges themselves came up with this idea? I'm impressed with the AI
now being put into modern bridges.

/sarcasm

This is an indication of how bad journalism is getting. Sloppy writing and
sloppy editing.

